

Congress Hates You, Votes To Bring Back Glory Days Of Opaque Airfare Pricing - wolfgke
http://consumerist.com/2014/07/28/congress-hates-you-votes-to-bring-back-glory-days-of-opaque-airfare-pricing/

======
PhantomGremlin
Much of what Congress does proves that they "hate" us, or more precisely that
are more beholden to campaign contributions than to the people who elected
them as their "representatives".

No easy answers here. The occasional defeat of an incumbent, like what
recently happened to Eric Cantor, can't be all bad.

